# alphacam Vbit carving ?



## puyawood (Jan 3, 2014)

hello .. i am new to this forum .. i have a simple question . how can i make vcarve in alphacam standard router ? any help will be appreciated.. thnx


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Emad.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome the router forum, Emad


----------



## puyawood (Jan 3, 2014)

thanks alot for ur replies .. i am glad to join this forums ..


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*alphacam*

Welcome to the Forum. I am sending a site that might be of help to you. I am not skilled in CNC routing myself.
Alphacam Router 

Please let us know how you solve your question.


----------



## puyawood (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks dear . I will check the site.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Emad.


----------



## puyawood (Jan 3, 2014)

I havnt found what im looking for yet.!


----------

